# Hi Guys.............



## Mason (Apr 23, 2006)

How long does it take for my renewall to come though as my insurance runs out at th end of month

Many Thanks :thumb:


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

they normally leave it til about 2 weeks....if you were cynical you could say it's to give you less time to look for an alternative.


----------

